# كتاب يحتوي على اساسيات السلامه Safety اذا ممكن



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (8 يوليو 2009)

نكون شاكرين اذا يوجد احد الاعضاء الطيبين عنده اي كتاب عن السلامه Safety ان يرفعه الي الملتقي وخاصه اذا الكتاب يحتوي على اساسيات السلامه ولكم اشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وأرجو أن تفيدك هذه الكتب المختصة في السلامة الصناعية وأرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91791.html


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام
لك كتب
http://www.ebookee.com/Easy-Guide-to-Health-and-Safety_248821.html
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Practical...-for-Process-Safety-Professionals_223771.html
http://www.ebookee.com/Industrial-Safety-and-Health-for-Infrastructure-Services_207506.html
وفقك الله


----------



## meemo7777777 (6 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------

